# T3 and Clen Help...



## Big-John (Jun 21, 2013)

OK so i got in my T3 and Clen for me and my wife but dont know how to dose it? Its in a spray bottle and its T3 100mcg/ml  Clen 200mcg/ml...  I would like to convert it over to IU's so I can just use an insulin pin.. So can anyone tell me how much I should take and how much my wife should take and how to convert it over to IU's? Or how many ml I can take in a regular syringe?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 21, 2013)

Your t3 would be 10mcg/iu and clen 20mcg/iu.  For you I would start clen at 50mcg and increase by 5mcg/day till you reach 100mcg.  For your wife, I would start at half of that and increase to 60-75mcg.  This should give you a good starting point on how it affects you and can adjust from there. I know guys who cant go past 50mcg and women who go over 150mcg.  Hope this helps, oh and I don't touch t3, sorry.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 21, 2013)

Clen is tough on me. 20mcg puts me in the shakes for a few days, then I can go up. Her, I would start 5 or 10mcg and go up. Remember, if you dose to high initially, you have to deal with it. Take taurine for cramps.

For guys, I start at 25mcg t3 and go up to 50mcg next (over 5-7 days). Never been over 50, but if I did, I would go up in 25mcg intervals. 100mcg is about as high as I would go.  Taper down same way. Each up and down taper 5-7 days in length.

Run clen 1 wk on, 1 wk off. When off take a ECA stack. You can also do 2 wks on 2 wks off of clen.  Anymore and clen loses it potency. Some people run clen without breaks. I think it's ketofin people take. I'm not experienced with it. Run clen pretty much as high as you want to go (100-140).

Happy sweating


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 21, 2013)

Make sure you use taurine just like FordFan said.
I usually use a protocol of clen for two on two off using ECA or you can continue clen but take 50mg benadryl every night for two weeks to help the receptors stay fresh. T3, FF hit the nail on the head.  Drink plenty of water, potassium, taurine and some fresh pillowcases.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 21, 2013)

Big John, is your t3 100mcg per ml or 200mcg per ml?

If you got it at Ergopep...their spray top was 100 mcg/ml, but the newer dropper top bottle in cobalt blue is 200mcg/ml.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2013)

I use a slip fit needless syringe that is  100 iu = (  1 ml )
That way dose is more accurate where as droppers are hard  to  dispense and with both of those you want to be accurate for sure..i did a full 1 ml of 200mcg and accidently tad more..it creeped up on me and ruined my day with shakes and tremors. 
Tuberculosis pins are what i use slip fit end like a nipple..i like nipples


----------



## Big-John (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.. And Chris the T3 is 100mcg/ml  and the clen is 200mcg/ml in a spray bottle.. Phill told me it was 6 sprays to 1ml...


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 21, 2013)

I doubt that's the dosage per spray. That is only the dosage per ml. Email them and ask what it is per spray.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 21, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I doubt that's the dosage per spray. That is only the dosage per ml. Email them and ask what it is per spray.



Thats all they would tell me that it was 6 sprays to 1ml.. So if you divide that up then the Clen would be 33.3 a spray and T3 16.6.. So its tuff to try to dose it for the wife..


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 21, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Thats all they would tell me that it was 6 sprays to 1ml.. So if you divide that up then the Clen would be 33.3 a spray and T3 16.6.. So its tuff to try to dose it for the wife..



Nah, she can handle 1 spray of clen to start and a couple T3


----------



## Big-John (Jun 21, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Nah, she can handle 1 spray of clen to start and a couple T3



Thats what I was thinking and told her to do today.. I just dont want her to over do it and it be my fault.. Anyway she dont even need it but shes on this diet kick.. You know how women are.. :action-smiley-041:


----------



## big n wv (Jun 21, 2013)

All the information above is good, I've found both of these to be something that you've gotta find your own sweet spot as far as dosing goes. The biggest thing is to ramp the t3 up and down in the same manner so there's no troubles. I've only seen one guy get messed up from t3, but it won't happen if you just pay attention. 

I think the easiest way to dose accurately is to use an oral syringe. That way you're getting exact measurements. When running the both of them I'd run clen a week on and a week off


----------

